# Finally!



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

We have had a really slow Spring here in western Colorado. In fact, we really haven't even gotten there yet. Today however, My lovely bride played hooky from work and we loaded up our new tandem transporter and went to Moab! We have been meaning to go ride Amasa Back for over a year, but things haven't worked out. Today was beautiful: about 50 degrees and I-70 was still closed at Glenwood canyon so there was almost nobody out riding. Here's shots.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Ill be there this weekend! Im leading a trip of 10 Iowa State students to go mountain biking in fruita (only mary's loop if its ok) and Moab. I wish I could bring my Ibis tandem, but the 650b Surly is coming along instead. Awesome pictures!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

NICE!! 

How is Amassa Back on a tandem? seems like there are a couple of ledges that might not be rideable (at least going up)... Its been a while, so I forget.

Also, what kind of rack do you have goin there? Looks like a good setup.

Keep me posted on those Fruita trails too, we still have plans to burn a few vacation days at the end of the month - would prefer to ride Fruita than drive all the way to Moab, weather permitting.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Amasa is great on a tandem. Definitely a few "get off and lift" ledges, but man it's fun and beautiful!

The car rack is the old Sporrtworks U2. It was killed off when Thule acquired Sportworks, although you can find the odd NOS one or used occasionally. They work great for thru-axle tandems although it is a bit of a grunt if you have a tall vehicle. Our Subaru was an easy one-person loading process - our truck is a mandatory two person.

Fruita is close. Mary's and Horsethief are good to go. Mack's in about a week and I haven't heard about 18rd or Rabbit valley, but they could be a while. Evidently I-70 is open again.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Nice girl, nice ride,nice bike, nice transport.

Tell us about your wheels-on double clasping tandem rack set up. I want to do something similar.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*tandem rack*

Thanks, I agree about the ride, the bike, and particularly the girl. The tandem rack is the old Sporrtworks U2. It was killed off when Thule acquired Sportworks. It works great and is easy to get the bike into as long as you can reach high enough to lift the rear wheel up there. The front has a sort of basket you stick the front tire into (up to 2.4). The basket rotates along the rack axis so you can put the front wheel in while the rear is on the ground. Then you lift the rear into the tray and lock the arms down. Then drive away. The worst thing about them is that they are not made any more, but I think I just found a NOS one at 
http://www.rack-it.com/thule-sportworks-u2-tandem-recumbent-bike-rack-thu250170-p78477/

It's $279 but is bomb-proof. I use it for our Ventana and our Cannondales (road and Mtn)

Hey Alex, if you are out there - why not use your pull to get someone to make one of these again?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> Hey Alex, if you are out there - why not use your pull to get someone to make one of these again?


I tried.
Thule responded with their usual non-response. 
In the case of this type rack, I have to say that I'm not sure there's enough market for any manufacturer to add this to their line with any realistic hope of it being profitable. My intent with Thule was to talk hem into one run made every few years based on our commitment to purchase X number over X time, but they have Shimano-itis and aren't interested in small run niche products or small niche companies like us.
I also approached Sportworks, the original company that Thule purchased the rack designs and name from, about making a run for me, but apparently their agreement with Thule precluded them producing anything similar to what they sold Thule. So Thule won't produce it, and won't let anyone else either.
Sorry; didn't mean to hijack the thread. Nice pics by the way, and looks like a nice tandem hauler too. Is that new?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

BTW, if anyone ever sees one of these racks for sale anywhere, let me know. I'll buy it!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*New Tandem Hauler*

Yep, we finally got a new (to us, anyways) vehicle. This one replaces our old 1992 2wd pickup. We found something that can haul us, a child seat, bikes, camping gear. and a barking dog. We're excited for the new adventures we can do, but not so excited about the 15-20 mpg. (Tandem on top kind of kills mileage).

Thanks for thinking of the rack - any chance some of our fabricating friends could run a few?

Digging around I found this adaptation of a single rack to tandem 



I think that it shows the infamous "Fat Monica" tandem that Speedhub.Nate bought. I seem to remember a thread about his building a tandem rack.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Sportsworks racks*

Alex, I just picked up my second rack off craigslist...I email the sellers and ask them if they will ship and then make the offer. I'm 2 for 2.


----------

